# Flat Bar Source



## Stan (Dec 29, 2009)

An unlikely place to find flat bar is in discarded hanging file folders. I found it by accident when I tried to fold up a torn folder. Hidden in the top seam, on each side, is a steel bar .031" x .125". It is a very hard steel, not SS, but I have been able to drill with small drills. To tap 2-56 I had to buy a new $10.00 industrial spiral point tap.


----------



## GrahamC (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes indeed, I have used that source in the past for a few bits and pieces.

Also, the tynes from a leaf rake - the ones with metal tynes if you can still find them are pretty tough spring steel as well. I have used bits of these to make simple flat springs and other assorted bits as well.

I always have my eyes open for these non-traditional sources, especially on garbage day. There is no end of good bits that people through away these day.

cheers, Graham in Ottawa Canada.


----------

